# Long Skewer sources?



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

We are trying to replace the rear skewer on our tandem which is abnormally wide, I think the big culprit is the disk brake adapter in there. 

Anyone have a suggestion on where I can find a super wide replacement skewer? I think it's 185mm but I'm not exactly certain how you measure it.


----------



## Devine Intervention (Aug 29, 2005)

*Tandem Skewers*

Try Salsa Cycles. They are great skewers and seem to come in the proper lengths. You won't find much data at their web site, but at least Beyond Bikes has some dimensions in their catalog.

http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/ItemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=CM-SKE-qr2203&MatrixType=1


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

BOB trailers also has abnormally long skewers, since their trailers use them. Steel too, IIRC.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Devine said:


> They are great skewers and seem to come in the proper lengths.


I'll see if I can track down more info on the Salsa, the 160mm might work. Unfortunately I don't know if the quick release end will work with my roof rack though, my roof rack is designed for round ended skewers.

*Bignut*: Aren't the Bob skewers long on the outside of the axle?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

0gre said:


> I'll see if I can track down more info on the Salsa, the 160mm might work. Unfortunately I don't know if the quick release end will work with my roof rack though, my roof rack is designed for round ended skewers.
> 
> *Bignut*: Aren't the Bob skewers long on the outside of the axle?


The last ones I had in here could be used without the BOB adaptors, which just slid onto the axles. So they were standard skewers from that standpoint. BOB's regular one may well have the rollers as an integral part of the skewer.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

BigNut said:


> The last ones I had in here could be used without the BOB adaptors, which just slid onto the axles. So they were standard skewers from that standpoint. BOB's regular one may well have the rollers as an integral part of the skewer.


Thanks, I'll see if I can chase some down.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

Or you can try Old Man Mountain. They use extra-long skewers to mount their racks, and they're used to shipping small parts directly to customers.


----------

